# Switching back to automation



## Calebxx12 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys, I've decided to switch back to doing automation work. I was an electrical guy there, we build automated machines from the ground up.

Anyone else in this field? How's it looking?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

the field varies quite a bit and electricians skilled in automation are an asset.
highly skilled programmers in ladder logic are usually sought afterbut i would say that having the patience to deal with these is a blessing 
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

gnuuser said:


> the field varies quite a bit and electricians skilled in automation are an asset.
> highly skilled programmers in ladder logic are usually sought afterbut i would say that having the patience to deal with these is a blessing
> :laughing::laughing:


You're weird.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> You're weird.


never said i wasn't:laughing::laughing::laughing:

yapping chihuahuas refers to the term of annoying production bosses always on your a$$ every 2 minutes asking when you will be done.
or bugging you to work on chit with things running (worried about their bonuses)

really annoying when working in a potentially serious arc flash zone


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Instant start up you get dismembered or crushed zone. 


fify


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

we have to put up barriers around panels now and any unauthorized person stepping in the barrier is fined by the safety observer!

of course i would also prefer a warning sign stating that any unauthorized person stepping inside the barrier has just given up permission to kick their a$$ up over their shoulders:laughing:

that would be a lot more fun IMHO.:bangin:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

gnuuser said:


> never said i wasn't:laughing::laughing::laughing: yapping chihuahuas refers to the term of annoying production bosses always on your a$$ every 2 minutes asking when you will be done. or bugging you to work on chit with things running (worried about their bonuses) really annoying when working in a potentially serious arc flash zone


Ohhhhh gotcha. Never heard that term before. Lol


----------



## Calebxx12 (Oct 11, 2010)

Haha yeah I was there for almost a year before but the going got tough with sales so I had to move. Seems better now according to what I could see.

I have been trained in PLC programming as well so that is a plus.


----------



## Jabberwoky (Sep 2, 2012)

In central and southeastern Michigan we can't get enough automation people. The automotive industry is exploding in growth again. It all depends if you like working 10-12hrs, 362 days a year. My department is still looking for at least 4-5 more positions. I couldn't recommend working here though. Inexperienced management is having some problems with the pace of growth.


----------



## Calebxx12 (Oct 11, 2010)

Jabberwoky said:


> In central and southeastern Michigan we can't get enough automation people. The automotive industry is exploding in growth again. It all depends if you like working 10-12hrs, 362 days a year. My department is still looking for at least 4-5 more positions. I couldn't recommend working here though. Inexperienced management is having some problems with the pace of growth.


Ah that was a problem here too, but they took care of it when they had cuts.

I hope one day I can move somewhere warm with the experience I will have haha


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Calebxx12 said:


> Ah that was a problem here too, but they took care of it when they had cuts.
> 
> I hope one day I can move somewhere warm with the experience I will have haha


Warm, relative to Maine? Wouldn't that basically be anywhere else? :whistling2:


----------



## Calebxx12 (Oct 11, 2010)

JRaef said:


> Warm, relative to Maine? Wouldn't that basically be anywhere else? :whistling2:


I like to have a lot of options..:whistling2:


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Calebxx12 said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to switch back to doing automation work. I was an electrical guy there, we build automated machines from the ground up.
> 
> Anyone else in this field? How's it looking?


I'm on the west side of Michigan. I in work manufacturing for the automotive industry. We are keeping machine builders around here VERY busy.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Michigan Master said:


> I'm on the west side of Michigan. I in work manufacturing for the automotive industry. We are keeping machine builders around here VERY busy.


'


I am doing the same part time when this guy gets jobs. The work is good but the hours are grueling ! Always around production, so we end up working a lot of Saturdays, and Sundays with 10 - 12 hr days !!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

gnuuser said:


> never said i wasn't:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> yapping chihuahuas refers to the term of annoying production bosses always on your a$$ every 2 minutes asking when you will be done.
> or bugging you to work on chit with things running (worried about their bonuses)
> ...


Arc flash... Thought every used these?


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Most modern equipment has a grace port.

For you kids with all your Allen Bradley and Siemans new fangled stuff, thats to be expected.

Try to find one of those hooked to a Reliance, a Borgbeck,or DMP, based machine. Just watch out for the exposed buss bars while you are searching. :laughing:


----------



## Sylwek (Dec 18, 2013)

People who works in maintenance and repair always work under time pressure. Management appreciated when something breaks down.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

denny3992 said:


> Arc flash... Thought every used these?
> 
> View attachment 32274


Yes, we used to use those, but now we connect wirelessly and usually getting out the computer is my last step in troubleshooting as I can often find the problem quicker than the time it takes to boot up the computer and get online.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Michigan Master said:


> Yes, we used to use those, but now we connect wirelessly and usually getting out the computer is my last step in troubleshooting as I can often find the problem quicker than the time it takes to boot up the computer and get online.


 A couple of the facilities around here are starting to go AWAY from wireless- claiming it is a security risk.

I think if they paid the IT guys enough so it is not a revolving-door job, they would not have to worry so much or change P-words every other week.


----------

